# TiVo Rebooting - Network problem?



## clambert11 (Nov 2, 2005)

Almost a year ago I hacked three Philips DSR704's for a friend using Zipper and this community. As a non-TiVo user it was a fun project to dig into. Just recently, however, one of the three units is rebooting while connected to the network. I have not visited his house yet, as he lives somewhat far, but he did do a few tests for me. Apparently the unit runs fine when not connected to the router. As soon as he connects the ethernet cable, the unit reboots. He has powered down all the TiVo's and the router and then re-applied power. The one TiVo still reboots.

He has swapped USB ethernet adapters (FA120) and the problem remains on the same unit.

The funny thing is, when the unit is the only device attached to the router, it doesn't reboot.

He has been able to ping the unit with a response at the proper IP before it reboots.

I did a quick search and didn't really find anything. Does anyone have an idea of where to start? Should I run Zipper again?

What usually causes a unit to reboot in this fashion?

I appreciate the help and input.

-- Craig


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

clambert11 said:


> Almost a year ago I hacked three Philips DSR704's for a friend using Zipper and this community. As a non-TiVo user it was a fun project to dig into. Just recently, however, one of the three units is rebooting while connected to the network. I have not visited his house yet, as he lives somewhat far, but he did do a few tests for me. Apparently the unit runs fine when not connected to the router. As soon as he connects the ethernet cable, the unit reboots. He has powered down all the TiVo's and the router and then re-applied power. The one TiVo still reboots.
> 
> He has swapped USB ethernet adapters (FA120) and the problem remains on the same unit.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have 2 problems:

First this should have posted in the zipper support thread you will get quicker response there here  .

The other is your tivo keeps rebooting when connected to a network. Sorry I can't help you with that .


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Does it matter which USB port it is plugged in to?


----------



## clambert11 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, he did a few more tests for me and the results really have me puzzled.

As I mentioned, he has 3 units. Bedroom, Living Room, and Upstairs. All are hard wired with ethernet to a router / switch. There is no internet connection.


The Living Room unit reboots if the Bedroom unit is connected to the network.
The Living Room unit will transfer Upstairs (provided the Bedroom unit is removed from the network).
Upstairs can't transfer to Living Room.
The Living Room unit will transfer to TyTool on a laptop.
The Bedroom and Upstairs units can transfer to each other.
The Bedroom and Upstairs units will also transfer to TyTool on a laptop.

Very odd. Thanks for any input.

*Edit:* Sorry Finnstang. No, the USB port did not seem to matter.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

This is just a WAG. But is it possible he's having problems with the IPs? Like maybe the router is assigning one (via dynamic) that interfers with one that is hardwired (via static) on one of the other boxes (which would only pop up if the static one is powered up after the router assigned the dynamic conflicting IP)?
Like I said - its just a WAG on my part.


----------



## clambert11 (Nov 2, 2005)

Worth a shot, but all IP's appear to be remaining static. The IP's are set as follows:

192.168.1.41 - Bedroom
192.168.1.42 - Living Room
192.168.1.43 - Upstairs

-- Craig


----------



## clambert11 (Nov 2, 2005)

I knew this problem sounded screwy. Anyway, I was all set to re-apply the hacks in hopes of fixing the problem. Today I got a call and the problem seems to have suddenly just fixed itself.

Odd but understandable.

Thanks to those that attempted to help.

-- Craig


----------

